# 'YIFF!' is the password



## AshleyAshes (Feb 20, 2011)

I heard this on IRC and had to google it to confirm it.  In Tempest 3X on PSX you could unlock Tempest Plus and Tempest 2000 as bonus games...

http://www.ggmania.com/cheat.php3?cheat=4151



> Tempest 2000 and Tempest Plus games:
> Earn a high score and enter H_V_S or *YIFF!* as initials, where "_" indicates a space. Tempest 2000 and Tempest Plus will be new options on the game selection menu.


 
...Christ. :X


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2011)

Thus forever linking game nerds and furries.

I rest my case.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 20, 2011)

Wow.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 20, 2011)

... wat.......... i need to buy that game.... and a PS3....


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 20, 2011)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+0][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]"Gay symbol:
Earn a high score and enter GAY as initials. A pink triangle will appear in the high score screen background."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_2000[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]

Designer(s): Jeff Minter

*Jeff 'Yak' Minter
*
...... wat.


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 20, 2011)

'Yak'? So............. Dude's a furfag?


----------



## SerFox (Feb 20, 2011)

I pointed this one out. It's an old PSone game, and kinda difficult to get a hold of an actual copy nowadays. I've tried this, and yes, it does happen. It is win.


----------



## ghilliefox (Feb 20, 2011)

i gotta try this out. this is too funny.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 21, 2011)

What the hell, Atari?


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Perverted Impact said:


> [FONT=Arial, Helvetica][SIZE=+0][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1][FONT=arial,helvetica][SIZE=-1]"Gay symbol:
> Earn a high score and enter GAY as initials. A pink triangle will appear in the high score screen background."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tempest_2000[/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]
> ...


 By any chance is this Fa's "Yak"?


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> By any chance is this Fa's "Yak"?


 That's what I was wondering. I figured it was a coincidence, though.


----------



## CannonFodder (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's what I was wondering. I figured it was a coincidence, though.


 It'd be a hell of a coincidence.


----------



## Tycho (Feb 21, 2011)

Jashwa said:


> That's what I was wondering. I figured it was a coincidence, though.


 
I don't think so, I'm pretty sure I remember Yak once mentioning that "yak" was his initials (or was it the first 3 letters of his first name?).  And he's Russian too, I think.


----------



## Jashwa (Feb 21, 2011)

CannonFodder said:


> It'd be a hell of a coincidence.


 Not really.


----------



## Dr. Durr (Feb 22, 2011)

So, furries had the key to a working Jaguar emulator, for PSX? WOW! :V


----------



## Fenrari (Feb 22, 2011)

Definitely didn't know about this... and I definitely have to try it now! Though I must wonder if it's just a prank by one community.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Feb 22, 2011)

Dr. Durr said:


> So, furries had the key to a working Jaguar emulator, for PSX? WOW! :V



Considdering the power of the Jaguar, the PSX never could have emulated.  There's a reason you need a 300mhz Pentium to emulate a dinky Nintendo Entertainment System.  It's most likely a port.  There were plenty of Jaguar<->PSX Ports and also a few COJag<->PSX ports.


----------

